# Tastes Like Butter



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

If you don't know how to make butter easily this is the tube to watch!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I have 2 of these & like em' a lot (and the tasty tasty butter):










  holy crap!   $260!!! I know what I'm putting on Ebay tomorrow!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry ... it is youtubes like this that make go :gaah:

While they did hit the basics they left out a lot of the know how ... (IMO) you have sweet cream and yes, sour cream butter ... a difference.

Yes, you shake the cream but it is going to take longer than a faw minutrs... to make "butter". 

You are not going to rince the butter once and say you have it ... sorry ... in the real world it doesn't work that way ...

Agian they did hit the basic butter making, but IMO they cut a lot out...


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

We've found the fastest way to make butter is in a blender -- then there's no need to let the cream set out over night. 

Andi's right. Ya gotta rinse under cold water while mashing it with a fork to remove the whey.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

is making it in a paint shaker cheating?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I like using a mix-master for churning up the cream into butter. As far as I know, as long as you can aerate the cream, you get butter. I had thought of getting an old-fashioned butter-churn, but, I don't have a cow and don't have easy access to a cows fresh-milk (yet).

Now that I am located in a farming community, I'll start making friends with some of the local ranchers and farmers.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> is making it in a paint shaker cheating?


Not at all. I just LUV paintin' my toast with a good coat of butter.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Sorry ... it is youtubes like this that make go :gaah:
> 
> While they did hit the basics they left out a lot of the know how ... (IMO)


Well, don't leave us in suspense. What steps are missing? Keep in mind that some of us don't have a clue about butter except the basics that video hit. Heck, I didn't even taste real butter until I was nearly 8 years old visiting a distant relative who made her own. I'll never forget that heavenly flavor!


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it just a regular heavy cream he used?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ezmerelda said:


> Well, don't leave us in suspense. What steps are missing? Keep in mind that some of us don't have a clue about butter except the basics that video hit. Heck, I didn't even taste real butter until I was nearly 8 years old visiting a distant relative who made her own. I'll never forget that heavenly flavor!


Give me a few days to put something together ... right now I'm up to my ears in garden and canning, (with all the other chores. )

neil-v1 - yes, he used regular heavy cream from the store ...


----------

